# Carrera impel 2



## jim55 (3 Jan 2022)

Just pulled the trigger on this ,iv been back and forth ( was Gona convert my spec sirrus,in the end iv taken the easy option
It's for commuting basically,I bought the sirrus last year, used it 3 times for no more than about 6 miles all in ( yes really ,killer hills everywhere I go) just hoping 250 w is enough


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jan 2022)

I'm not familiar with the Hyena motor, but most legal hub motors offer a similar amount of grunt.

As an existing cyclist, it ought to do the job for you.

No legal ebike is a ball of fire, so it might disappoint a non-cyclist who is looking for a next to no effort ride.

Fairly small battery, if used at top motor power in hilly conditions it won't last anything like 50 miles.

How far is the commute?

https://www.halfords.com/bikes/elec...KaBqD7xWwaI5No6sIL5IAlr66u-Pu1MgaApyiEALw_wcB


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

jim55 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this ,iv been back and forth ( was Gona convert my spec sirrus,in the end iv taken the easy option
> It's for commuting basically,I bought the sirrus last year, used it 3 times for no more than about 6 miles all in ( yes really ,killer hills everywhere I go) just hoping 250 w is enough


250 watts is the max for an ebike in the UK....its plenty enough. its the torque figures and battery size thats more important

It has 45nm of torque which is a little more than the orbea gain @40nm, so a bit better on the hills and the battery is failry decent for a 6 mile commute......should get circa 35/40 miles from it easily. but the bike does seem heavy at 20kgs.....


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jan 2022)

that bike got a best of review in c+ mag ( i happened to buy it for summat to read )


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jan 2022)

its like electric car range ok if your going downhill on perfect roads


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Jan 2022)

I will probably do that in indeal conditions i.e.
a) flat smooth road - no bends
b) no wind
c) nice warm weather
d) nice warm battery - not too warm
e) light rider
f) riding on minimum assistance level at near cutoff speed so that you occasionally go over the cutoff speed and hence stop using battery for a short time
g) battery ideally charged and finished just before you started riding

In real life - nice summer day on flatish road and no wind and using minimum assist - probably about 60 miles

middle of winter on wet roads with some light wind - probably 50 or so assuming no hills

at least that is what mine does - but then it a totally different make and model


----------



## midlife (29 Jan 2022)

Just curious, the display says range 75km when charged or do you need to change it to miles?


----------



## midlife (29 Jan 2022)

That's odd, looked at the manual and on page 16 I think the display is in kph and all the rest is in mph.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Jan 2022)

When we bought a Carrera ebike we first went to try one out

it would not work - probably because the battery had been stored and not used and charged properly while in the shop

and you have no idea how the battery has been stored - or for how long before you got it

so if it is saying 75 km then it is working on low charge - 


maybe some cells are working below par
*
or maybe the electronic are looking at recent usage and thinking that average usage is high assist and low effort into a wind
in which case it will drop the expected mileage*

without details you cannot know

maybe a test ride - low assist and a gentle bimble will reset it to a more reasonable mileaage


----------

